

Ask HN: Review my startup: Hipstaroid: Retro Photos for Facebook - fleitz

http://hipstaroid.com/
Why?<p>Inspired by a lot of the retro photos I see being posted from iPhones I decided to enable retro photos for existing Facebook photos. Uses the Facebook photo tags to tag the 'polaroid' with sharpie.<p>API?
Yes, there is an API if you want to use this for other things. I'm planning on making a non-Facebook interface. Anyway for the API use the following:<p><pre><code>  http://hipstaroid.com/hipstaroid?img=&#60;url&#62;&#38;caption=&#60;your caption&#62;</code></pre>
======
jpadvo
Interesting idea! A couple things to think about...

1) The image on your front page has some pretty bad compression artifacts,
which is kind of a turn off.

2) It would be cool to allow color effects, like sepia or black and white.

3) Simple design is great. You may want to add a little more to your design,
though, to make this feel like a more solid app.

~~~
fleitz
Yeah I turned the jpeg quality down to 30 to save bandwidth will definitely
crank it up to 60 now.

Yeah design needs some work, started writing this on Friday.

Thanks for the heads up on those issues.

~~~
tst
Imho, your product are these generate pictures. Don't save on them. Deliver
these picture on high quality!

------
fleitz
Link: <http://hipstaroid.com/>

